# Library question



## WAgal (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in shopping mode and have a question.  The free books from the library....do they stay on your Nook for as long as you want or are they for a certain time only?

Thanks, Cindy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on the library, you have access to the books for 7, 14 or 21 days.

When the book expires, it will remain on the nook, but will no longer open. You have to remove the books manually.


----------



## WAgal (Oct 1, 2010)

TY!  Say the book is for 7 days and I haven't finished reading it.  Can I "renew" it or does it have to be removed and downloaded again?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

WAgal said:


> TY! Say the book is for 7 days and I haven't finished reading it. Can I "renew" it or does it have to be removed and downloaded again?


My _guess_ is that the book file is dated for expiration, so it would need to be downloaded again.

However, with the popularity of library ebooks, you would more likely end up having to put it on hold again until it is available. It is for this very reason that I only have one or two books on hold at a time, so I can be certain to get them read in the available time when I finally get notice that they are ready to download.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

If you keep the book open on your nook, it will not go away until you close it.
If you have other books that are past expiration date, they will go ahead and expire, so choose which one you want to finish.  I also don't hook my nook up to my Adobe Digital Editions/computer until I am finished with my expired book.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

How do I remove Library Books manually from the Nook?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> How do I remove Library Books manually from the Nook?


Just hook it up to your PC, and drag and drop the file from My Documents to your PC's trash (then empty the trash).

If you used Adobe Digital Editions or Calibre to add them to the nook, you can also remove them via those programs.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Just hook it up to your PC, and drag and drop the file from My Documents to your PC's trash (then empty the trash).
> 
> If you used Adobe Digital Editions or Calibre to add them to the nook, you can also remove them via those programs.


thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Just hook it up to your PC, and drag and drop the file from My Documents to your PC's trash (then empty the trash).
> 
> If you used Adobe Digital Editions or Calibre to add them to the nook, you can also remove them via those programs.


Anne, I usually remove from from within ADE, if you have any problems with it, let me know.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Anne, I usually remove from from within ADE, if you have any problems with it, let me know.


Thanks Patricia I will let you know I have not had a chance to try it yet.


----------

